# Will the Q8200 CPU work with my MB



## Pr0187 (Jun 4, 2009)

I have a Foxconn PT8907MB-2.0-8ERS2H










I just bought a Q8200 CPU and I was wondering if it will be compatible with my MB.

Thanks


----------



## chowder_pants (Dec 3, 2008)

From what I can tell, both are socket 775. So yes, they should be compatable


----------



## taydan04 (Oct 17, 2008)

Be carefull your motherboard MUST support 45nm Quad Cores if it does not state that specifically theres a chance it will not


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is that an OEM Packard Bell motherboard?


----------

